# GTL 18650 Battery Test [ Updated ]



## old4570

GTL 18650 Test 





Well , some of you may have noticed the GTL 18650 have hit Ebay . Some may not ! Anyhow , for a while now I have wanted to test them to see just how they perform .

Anyways , these are not protected , and in single cell use , thats just fine with me . 

Dimensions .
Lenth = 65.8mm 
Dia = 18mm 

Discharge Capability :

SSC P7 MTE = 2.9A for the first one and 2.96A for the second one 
More unprotected battery results soon .
Generic 18650 = 3A 
GTL [ 2nd Try ] = 3A and 3.08A 
Ultrafire Green = 2.8A
Trustfire = 2.78A
And just for the heck of it , a freshly charged IMR 18650 = 3.3A 
All batteries were tested freshly of the charger . 


Next Solarforce L2 R2 = 1.6A and 1.62A for the GTL 
Ulatrafire Green = 1.58A
Generic 18650 = 1.57A
Trustfire = 1.57A 

Ive just started testing so more to come . 
I will do a runtime test tomorrow .










GTL is in yellow .. Graph was from my Xtar test , I just added the GTL result . 

Wow , as can be seen , the batteries really pump for 25 minutes and then fall flat on there face , as they would say on Mythbusters , BUSTED !!! No way 2800mAh !! 
You would be lucky to get 1600mAh , Nice output for a little while ...
Possibly re-badged/labeled 1400 to 1600 capacity batteries / the word Fraud comes to mind , shonky , and a few other choice words come to mind . WORD ! you been told !
Some one had to be the bunny , and I took a bullet for CPF members . 
Some one in HK is chewing on my *** after taking a bite out of it !:thumbsdow


----------



## T0RN4D0

*Re: GTL 18650 Battery Test*

You have anything that can measure its capacity properly? The 18650 usually are properly market, lets see whats up with this one


----------



## old4570

*Re: GTL 18650 Battery Test*



T0RN4D0 said:


> You have anything that can measure its capacity properly? The 18650 usually are properly market, lets see whats up with this one



No Hobby Charger Here ! 
I do a run test .


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: GTL 18650 Battery Test*

I have never heard of that brand before....is there more info that you can post for people like me that are not familiar with GTL.


----------



## old4570

*Re: GTL 18650 Battery Test*



alfreddajero said:


> I have never heard of that brand before....is there more info that you can post for people like me that are not familiar with GTL.



There sold on ebay , at the very top of the page is a link .

or just search GTL 18650 on ebay etc . 

About to start the run time test .


----------



## old4570

Spend your money somewhere else !


----------



## alfreddajero

Thanks for letting us know how it went.....and thanks for taking one for us, at least we know to stay away from that brand.


----------



## kramer5150

Informative as always. Thanks for taking one for the team!!


----------



## Black Rose

old4570 said:


> Some one had to be the bunny , and I took a bullet for CPF members .
> Some one in HK is chewing on my *** after taking a bite out of it !:thumbsdow


I hope you waited until after you did your tests to leave feedback.


----------



## old4570

Yeah ! :thumbsup:

These must be the worst of the worst when it comes to capacity , why on earth would they claim 2800mAh when they would be struggling for 1600mAh , and why put a nice label on rubbish , bit like dressing up a turd and passing it of as chocolate . [ I guess that would be the point ]


----------



## HKJ

*Re: GTL 18650 Battery Test*



T0RN4D0 said:


> The 18650 usually are properly market, lets see whats up with this one



Not really, the ones I have measured are mostly optimistic with their specifications.


----------



## T0RN4D0

Well sure there is a lot of crap, but DX for example marks them as crap. While smaller ones (16340, AAA and alike) are typically all crap.

It would be interesting to try it at a lower discharge. Anyone knows the officiall standards for determinating the capacity of these things?


----------



## old4570

T0RN4D0 said:


> Well sure there is a lot of crap, but DX for example marks them as crap. While smaller ones (16340, AAA and alike) are typically all crap.
> 
> It would be interesting to try it at a lower discharge. Anyone knows the officiall standards for determinating the capacity of these things?



Wow , thats a very broad brush your using there .

Lower discharge wont help , they just dont have the capacity to compete with a half decent battery . For the same money you can buy , Trustfire - Ultrafire - or Uniquefire [ New to DX ] 

+ A hobby charger that charges and discharges and then calculates capacity .

If anyone wants to send me one ????? 
ill give it a serious workout . :candle:


----------



## HKJ

I am working on a test of 18650 batteries, using a CBA battery analyzer.
Here are some preliminary results:
AW2200: 2100mAh
Trustfire2500: 2150mAh
UltraFire2600: 2200mAh
Xtar2200: 2250mAh

The capacity will vary depending on discharge current, but not more than 100-200mAh from 0.3A to 3A current


----------



## how2

Well done old4570, I to was going to purchase GTL16340 1200mAh batteries but everyone advised me not to buy them. 

I was still wanted to know if the capacity was correct. With you testing the 18650 model and proving that they are only half the capacity, the 1200mAh must be 400mAh.

Thanks for biting the bullet .


----------



## old4570

how2 said:


> Well done old4570, I to was going to purchase GTL16340 1200mAh batteries but everyone advised me not to buy them.
> 
> I was still wanted to know if the capacity was correct. With you testing the 18650 model and proving that they are only half the capacity, the 1200mAh must be 400mAh.
> 
> Thanks for biting the bullet .



The only CR123A with 1200mAh might be some high quality Primaries [ Non rechargeable ] , which is why some folk like there primaries . 

Rechargeable CR123A,s might come close to 650mAh or possibly more , but usually think in the neighborhood of 500-600mAh , again very dependent on the individual cell and quality . I have a few that have topped 600mAh capacity .

Flea Bay batt pushed some : 676mA to the 30 minute mark .
Spiderfire Pushed some : 619mA to the 30 minute mark .
AW did some : 620mA Give or take at the end , depending on just when it became depleted .
KD = some 545mA
Solarforce = 544mA





Trustfire = 513mA
DX = 342mA
Ultrafire No 8 = 528mA
Ultrafire no 7 = 590mA
Ultrafire Flea Bay No 5 = 535mA

Unfortunately I no longer have the images from that test so cant re-fresh the post . 

1/ KD – PRCR123A 3.7v - 625mAh - $3.01 each
2/ Solarforce PRCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $3.95 each [ 800mAh claimed by seller ] 
3/ Trustfire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $2.25 each .
4/ E-bay – RCR123A 3.7v – 1000mAh - $2.20 each.
5/ Ultrafire – RCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $3 each [ Ebay ] 
6/ AW- PRCR123A 3.7v – 750mAh - $9 each 
7/ Ultrafire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 1000mAh - $3.19 each
8/ Ultrafire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 880mAh - $2.50 each
9/ DX - RCR123A – 800mAh 3.7v - $1.64 each .
10/ Spiderfire – PRCR123A 3.7v – 1000mAh - $4 each


----------



## LightBright

Too bad you can't somehow link this review to the seller's Feedback on ebay... thanks for testing those cells, very small sample size but obviously 2800 is a HUGE LIE !!!


----------



## Larbo

Careful those things dont go


----------



## how2

old4570 are you going to test the Following?

*2 x Superfire RW 18650 2600 mAh 3.7V Protected Battery(orange)*

*4 x RECHARGE 18650 2800mAh Superfire 6P 12P BATTERY(Blue)*

*4 x Superfire 18650 Li-ion 2600mah Rechargeable Battery(Green)*

Just saw these on flea bay.


----------



## old4570

how2 said:


> old4570 are you going to test the Following?
> 
> *2 x Superfire RW 18650 2600 mAh 3.7V Protected Battery(orange)*
> 
> *4 x RECHARGE 18650 2800mAh Superfire 6P 12P BATTERY(Blue)*
> 
> *4 x Superfire 18650 Li-ion 2600mah Rechargeable Battery(Green)*
> 
> Just saw these on flea bay.



I was looking at the superfire batteries ... When I buy some ? 
It was a choice between the GTL and Superfire , I thought the GTL would be the worse of the two .

Maybe in a couple of weeks .


----------



## rschultz101

capacity you got from you GTL 2800mah ?

1100mah at 1A down to 3V, 4.11V start voltage
1647mah at 0.5A down to 3V 

doing a new test, ultrafire charger,... cell shows 4.22V
while my hyperion charger , does 4.11V ??

still like to find out what's the max you ever got out of them ?

did not cycle them, any tips how to cycle them ?
how to break them in? 
how many cycles, charge 1A , discharge maybe to 3.4 , do it maybe 3x ?
and how does the rest time work? think it's bad to discharge right after full blast charge ?


----------



## old4570

Actual capacity , probably around 1400mA [ Not very flash ] 
Max ? Run time ? Havent measured that after the test .

Cycling ? Li-ions should not need cycling , nicads yes . 

Lion - break in - Some folks cycle there Li-ions @ 500mA on a hobby charger to try and condition the battery for best capacity ... [ Gentle ] 

I give my batteries about 1 hours rest after charging ... 
Is it bad to use them right after charging ? I dont think so ? 

Li-ion have a use life of about 5 years , and whether U use them or not they will degrade , they degrade slower in the fridge and if you wish to store them then about 80% capacity is better . But after 5 years there some what stuffed ... Did I hear 10% loss per year ... I would expect this to be also very dependent on each individual cell . 

I still use a GTL in a L2 XP-G R5 .. Though I dont expect a great deal of runtime as it sux up to 1.8A @ the tail . 

For the price , the GTL are disappointing , you can buy Ultrafire or Trustfire for that price and have a much better cell , and they will maintain higher capacity for 5 years . 

The only thing I liked about the GTL is its low internal resistance and high discharge rate .. Otherwise there are much better batteries to chose from for the same price .


----------



## ptolemy

i did 2 of mine today (gtl's) 1100 from 4.2 to 3.0 at 1a.

charging them now to do it at .5a


----------



## Bakimir

Hello everybody,

I have a question about the first charge of li-ion batteries. I have a metal detector that has a battery pack consisting of eight 3.7 V li-ion batteries, with 2000 mAh. Recently couple of the batteries died so i decided to change all of them with the GTL batteries. The charger that comes with the battery pack has some kind of inteligent charging, which charges the batteries in periodic times. I am guessing it has something with the temperature of the batteries. After 3-4 hours the charger shut downs and a led diode indicator signals that the battery pack is fully charged and it is ready to use. Do you think that with this way of charging i cannot succeed the maximum capacity of all of the batteries? I am guessing that the original batteries were fully charged on some other device in the factory, before they were implemented in the battery pack. I see this as a way that you cannot change the batteries yourself. Tell me what do you think? Have any of you guys encountered the same problem?
Sorry for my bad english. This is my first post.


----------



## old4570

Bakimir said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have a question about the first charge of li-ion batteries. I have a metal detector that has a battery pack consisting of eight 3.7 V li-ion batteries, with 2000 mAh. Recently couple of the batteries died so i decided to change all of them with the GTL batteries. The charger that comes with the battery pack has some kind of inteligent charging, which charges the batteries in periodic times. I am guessing it has something with the temperature of the batteries. After 3-4 hours the charger shut downs and a led diode indicator signals that the battery pack is fully charged and it is ready to use. Do you think that with this way of charging i cannot succeed the maximum capacity of all of the batteries? I am guessing that the original batteries were fully charged on some other device in the factory, before they were implemented in the battery pack. I see this as a way that you cannot change the batteries yourself. Tell me what do you think? Have any of you guys encountered the same problem?
> Sorry for my bad english. This is my first post.



I would open up the detector , and with a Multi Meter measure the voltage of each cell , if there even , you have little to worry about . 

If there not even , then you may need to individually charge the cells .


----------



## themotorman

My initial tests on the GTL li-ion give about 800 mAhrs NOT 2800!! I did notice that i can discharge to zero and then recharge.. I wonder if these are really li-ion cells or three nicads in the same can?? !!


----------



## Mkala

themotorman said:


> My initial tests on the GTL li-ion give about 800 mAhrs NOT 2800!! I did notice that i can discharge to zero and then recharge.. I wonder if these are really li-ion cells or three nicads in the same can?? !!



Hi all !
I'am new here (as a writer ) and I have found this topic by searches on the web about GTL batteries.

I bought 6 of these cells to repack a laptop battery. But in my first tests, after about 2-3 charges, a cell has died (~0.25V).
In addition, the capacity of the repacked battery was very bad, badder than with orignal cells and recuperated cells from other pack.

I have open a cell to see what is exactly inside (with a lot of care, of 
course) and :























This is li-ion.
The surprise was when measuring the voltage on the circle (positive) on the second photo : it is >4.00V ! What has happend to the cell ? When closed, 0.25V on the top.. with cap removed 4V ! (but I have not tried to load the cell).

Final words : cheap and very bad cells. never buy this again.

If someone has link to homebuild charger/discharger to measure the capacity, I am interested !

(sorry for my poor english...)


----------



## old4570

Get a hobby charger !

Set it to cycle , charge + discharge , and it should report the capacity for each cycle ...
Nice pictures + PS , TOXIC ! POISON ! , I hope you took appropriate precautions ...


----------



## Mkala

Something like this :

http://www.all-battery.com/tenergyb-b6sbalancingcharger90252.aspx#

Do you have ref (model or a post in this forum) about hobby chargers ?

Thank you. Yes, all was done in free air, with security glasses, gloves. All was fine, only a small heating of the cell.

Some one has an idea of what happend to this cell ? "Inside" was functionning, but bad contact with the top cap ? Is there an expert :wave:


----------



## Ray_of_Light

They look like the typical high-current, low-capacity batteries made for tools. 
At this point I am inclined to believe that the GTLs ARE tool batteries re-packaged and re-labeled to appear as consumer' 18650s.

Anthony


----------



## SemperFi

Ray_of_Light said:


> ....At this point I am inclined to believe that the GTLs ARE tool batteries re-packaged *and re-labeled to appear as consumer' 18650s*.
> 
> Anthony









....potential tell-tale signs of dumping the global market with disguised "hazardous" materials that went away unregulated and below the suspicious radar? 

Perhaps this innocent discovery may become the start of unravelling yet another Pandora Box over Chinese-made origin "waste" but still workable as usage item that is fundamentally harmful or unsuitable for domestic utilization?  
Any thought about using this reference discovery to be referred to Authorities responsible for looking into such imported goods?


----------



## shadowjk

There's something funny about "*re-labeled to appear as consumer' 18650s*."... I've never considered any 18650 style batteries to be consumer batteries, ever...


----------



## Mkala

SemperFi said:


> ....potential tell-tale signs of dumping the global market with disguised "hazardous" materials that went away unregulated and below the suspicious radar?
> 
> Perhaps this innocent discovery may become the start of unravelling yet another Pandora Box over Chinese-made origin "waste" but still workable as usage item that is fundamentally harmful or unsuitable for domestic utilization?
> Any thought about using this reference discovery to be referred to Authorities responsible for looking into such imported goods?



Sorry, I am not sure to understand all very well.

Do you mean that this cell is made with poor materials ? / Hazardous materials ?
Do you can say this only with the picture ?

I thank you per advance for explication (with simple words plz  )


----------



## SemperFi

shadowjk said:


> There's something funny about "*re-labeled to appear as consumer' 18650s*."... I've never considered any 18650 style batteries to be consumer batteries, ever...



Hahaaaa.... if you are referring it in the literal sense of the word.... well, certainly not.:naughty: Unlike if you were to swallow it as a breakfast cereal... hahaaa!!! 

"*Consumer*" analogy here meaning, its ending up in the private homes like YOU and me having it for personal, domestic purpose and/or utilization. Better put, "*End Consumer*" as is usually referred to.:thumbsup:


----------



## SemperFi

Mkala said:


> Sorry, I am not sure to understand all very well.
> 
> Do you mean that this cell is made with poor materials ? / Hazardous materials ?
> Do you can say this only with the picture ?



Not necessarily as "poor" quality or as a material product. But if it DOES NOT qualify or be "Certified" for domestic usage under standards devoted to protect "End Consumers", then it may undoubtedly pose as hazardous. 

Well, description in itself does raise concerns and pictures certainly help to get or rid off complacency attitudes... to get the chap behind the desk... *Mmmmmoving*...:devil:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Mkala said:


> Sorry, I am not sure to understand all very well.
> 
> Do you mean that this cell is made with poor materials ? / Hazardous materials ?
> Do you can say this only with the picture ?
> 
> I thank you per advance for explication (with simple words plz  )








You can clearly see the 4 weld marks on the cell's original positive cap. This shows that this cell was used in a battery pack, or at the very least, used to have tabs pre-welded onto it. The same welds should be present on the negative end of the cell. To hide these, rebadgers put a button-top on top of the original, and put a protective plate on the bottom (or a protection circuit, if the cell is "protected").


----------



## VidPro

bshanahan14rulz said:


> You can clearly see the 4 weld marks on the cell's original positive cap. This shows that this cell was used in a battery pack, or at the very least,.


 
Wow i didnt even think about that, just asumed that the user had already applied it somewhere, or applied it then realised that it didnt do what they want.

*""I bought 6 of these cells to repack a laptop battery.* ""

So these might be REJECT or USED cell items, that is terrible. how low will they go?


----------



## Mkala

SemperFi > thank your for clarification. These cells are in "parrallel market", but I think they are badder that you imagine...


bshanahan14rulz, VidPro > When I disassembled them, I found strange the double cap conception... but now all is clear !

These cells are cells that can not be validated.. or used cell even ! 

I have took more photos of the "recapping" :







We see clearly two old welding points on the cell "main" cap







At the bottom, this is exactly as you say : protective plate






When I remove the plate (very easily, no good welded), we see 4 weld points at the center... but the used to fix this plate are 3 point on the exterior.

On the cell I can read this :

AK1 2A
022062
C

I have not be able to test these cells, because I have not a hobby charger, and the repacking was not successful :
- these cells was badder that older I took from another pack
- the pack was a smart battery, and I have not be able to reset the fuel gauge chip to original value

I have two cell not used. If someone want them for a test and put the results here, I offer them (you pay only the shipping cost)

Thank all for your help, we are moving against these products rotten!


----------



## AW

Well, another one :

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3513445&postcount=21


----------



## SemperFi

AW said:


> Well, another one :
> 
> There are other reasons I'll _*be wary using LiIon cells with added button tops instead of integrated +ve modules*_. Depending on how the button tops are added, you may have the moving nipple syndrome :
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3513445&postcount=21



*The point and caution to be addressed here is:* just how does one gets to know B4 hand and not getting caught up in buying it and opening it up just to prove one's suspicions about this kind of "*counterfeit cells*" floating on the global market under a disguised brand and supposedly offering 100% genuine performance?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Thanks, AW! That's a great link for this thread!

Semper Fi, it is people like Old4570 and Mkala who take the leap and buy these cells. Heck, old4570 even bought a cell BECAUSE he thought it might be bad! 


old4570 said:


> It was a choice between the GTL and Superfire , I thought the GTL would be the worse of the two.



lovecpf


----------



## SemperFi

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Semper Fi, it is people like Old4570 and Mkala who take the leap and buy these cells. Heck, old4570 even bought a cell BECAUSE he thought it might be bad!
> lovecpf



That is true but on the other positive side too, I am appreciative of the undertakings they went thru to draw a concern as well as acknowledge given for attention to anyone contemplating purchasing this preposterous marketing by those responsible in and with abetting the distribution and helping promote these branded name to anyone including us all.

What remains now is the slow way with ppl hopping onto this forum thread and realizing with avoidance to purchase and with some Google rerouting, adding further awareness however with that now being proven by the pics and the commentaries added, its now time for those responsible to bring this up in their respective countries to address this discovery with their respective "watchdog" departments over items like these dealing with battery cells.:thumbsup:


----------



## VidPro

Mkala said:


> "recapping" :


 
so i just noticed here, where they try and HIDE the top cap, by putting on another top cap, they Risk a FULL SHORT if this thing gets crushed or smacked, or if the insulation is off by a bit?? or if it heats up and the glue loosens and it shifts about , right?

and how deceptivly the false caps and all could be perceived to be Protection curcuit caps, and not just Fraud Hiders.

Wouldnt these people end up risking a full blown lawsuit complete with obvious things like "willfull neglagence" and other such legal terms that should only be said in courtrooms? without a full disclosure?


----------



## Mkala

bshanahan14rulz > yes, but I never buy again this kind of sh*** (bought because of my lack of knowledge of the practise on cheap cells...). "Done the leap", exactly 


VidPro > you totally right ! all the exterior of the battery have negative potential (even the part after the gouge) so if the first insulation fail (compression, etc) : short circuit !

Another pic of this risk :


----------



## VidPro

thanks better picture shows that the insulator is more substantial than it looked in the first one.
luv them pics.


----------



## SemperFi

Mkala said:


> bshanahan14rulz > yes, but I never buy again this kind of sh*** (bought because of my lack of knowledge of the practise on cheap cells...). "Done the leap", exactly



I share with your 1st impulsive tendency too... I wanted a higher mAh output and thought this was the thing to get... but I also checked around incl. your recent findings with pics... and I'll stick to my current retailer's supply... so far, their prices for our standard is affordable and most important, on their warranty coverage and services esp.... no quibbles needed and quick resolve on any issues... :thumbsup: 

Hence, _*Penny wise Pound foolish*_ is and can be COSTLY!!!  to your special "EDC baby".:devil:


----------



## applevalleyjoe

*Re: GTL 18650 Battery Test*



alfreddajero said:


> I have never heard of that brand before....is there more info that you can post for people like me that are not familiar with GTL.


 

I was going to buy a couple of these to test because I thought that I had read somewhere that they were generic Japanese/Korean batteries. I didn't, however, because the vendor was from Hong Kong and I've had prior negative experiences with some electronics vendors from that area. It seems, as you pointed out later in your article, that some of them go to a great deal of trouble to disguise subpar goods and pass them off as something that they're not. :sick2: 

Thanks for your great in-depth analysis and detailed pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## BillyNoMates

Trust me to buy some of these before checking on CPF :mecry:

I decided to build a new battery pack for my bike light because the current pack made from 6 LiPo cells was showing signs of puffing and splitting. This time I thought I would go for a big pack made from a load of 18650s in parallel.

These GTL 3000mAh cells looked to be a good deal. I never expected these cells to _really_ be 3000mAh, but I thought that something around 2200mAh may be a reasonable expectation.

My mistake was ordering them from ebay without checking out the brand first - only went searching when the pack seemed to be significantly below expected capacity. I had held back a cell for testing, so I dug out my old datalogger and did a simple run-test using a buck-boost CC driver set for a LED current of approx 375mA.

End result: capacity approx 960mAh from 4.05V to 3.00V. Graph below showing voltage and cell current:





Needless to say, don't bother buying:thumbsdow


----------



## Notsure Fire

You guys are up to something I can't even comprehend.


----------



## thatjeepguy

I've been thinking about grabbing a few of these GTL 14500's. Has anyone used these before? I was about to order the Ultrafires but then I found these at 1200 Mah. Much like your initial tests on these batteries it made me question the validity of the claim of 1200 Mah when all the other batteries are around 750-900 Mah. It'll be for my EDC light (SWM V11R) and I would like a long lasting battery, and I see that I could get that out of a Ni-Mh in the 3000 Mah range, but my output would suffer. Is there and end all be all 14500 cell or am I chasing unicorns again?:thinking:


----------



## HKJ

thatjeepguy said:


> I've been thinking about grabbing a few of these GTL 14500's. Has anyone used these before? I was about to order the Ultrafires but then I found these at 1200 Mah. Much like your initial tests on these batteries it made me question the validity of the claim of 1200 Mah when all the other batteries are around 750-900 Mah. It'll be for my EDC light (SWM V11R) and I would like a long lasting battery, and I see that I could get that out of a Ni-Mh in the 3000 Mah range, but my output would suffer. Is there and end all be all 14500 cell or am I chasing unicorns again?:thinking:



GTL is not know for developing new types of batteries, but for printing way to high capacity on their batteries, a guess would be that the 1200mAh marked battery is below 500mAh.
You can use my comparator to check a few types of 14500 batteries and what capacity they have at different current drain (This is measured values). I will be adding more batteries, but it takes time.


----------



## thatjeepguy

Wow. Thank you! It looks like the Keeppower's are pretty serious batteries! The only question is where can I find them!


----------



## HKJ

thatjeepguy said:


> Wow. Thank you! It looks like the Keeppower's are pretty serious batteries! The only question is where can I find them!



Keeppower mostly sells OEM, i.e. they put other names on and sells to dealers (But sometimes there are dealers that sells them).

For 14500 you can also look at the intl-outdoor, they also have good performance.


----------



## Mkala

Never buy any battery called GTL... this is the advice of the day.

Before I found this thread, I bought some and the only use I have found for them is in a battery recycling container...

See my posts before, and the tests done by other memberes.


----------



## Teno

Hello,

Well, until I have read this post, I've believed I was doing something wrong...

I just buyed four (4) GTL marked as 5300mah... which I expected to work at leas at 2500mah...

But they do not offer the current marked on. I have not any sort of analyzer, just testing and re-testing them for use them on a future USB-solar charger made by Goalzero.

Pitty...


----------



## Wentil

If you think that's bad, that they're claiming 2800 mAH, check out the latest BS, where they're claiming 5300 mAH in an 18650!

It's really annoying to see shoddy, sub-2000 mAH batteries being sold to an unsuspecting public under false label like this.

http://www.supermarket-gadget.mobi/supperstore/slides/B640.jpg

Hotlinked, image tags removed - Norm


----------



## Mkala

lol

it's getting worse and worse


----------



## Dakota Joe

old4570 said:


> Yeah ! :thumbsup:
> 
> These must be the worst of the worst when it comes to capacity , why on earth would they claim 2800mAh when they would be struggling for 1600mAh , and why put a nice label on rubbish , bit like dressing up a turd and passing it of as chocolate . [ I guess that would be the point ][/QUOTE
> 
> I just ordered enough GTL's to make what is supposed to be a 100 ah battery at 11.1 V. I was worried about the specs on these things. Thanks for your post. Although these ones do claim to be protected 5300 ah. Would anyone care to share with me what brand would be good and were to buy? I haven't even opened the package. Would love to test but then I might not get my money back. I was trying to find American made but at $12.99 per 10 batteries on eBay I thought; Well they couldn't be that bad.


----------



## THE_dAY

Dakota Joe said:


> Would anyone care to share with me what brand would be good and were to buy? I haven't even opened the package. Would love to test but then I might not get my money back. I was trying to find American made but at $12.99 per 10 batteries on eBay I thought; Well they couldn't be that bad.


:welcome:
If your looking for some good quality 18650 shipped from within US I would check out mtnelectronics.com and illumn.com. 
Both carry only quality li-ions and have great customer service.


----------



## Mkala

Dakota Joe said:


> I just ordered enough GTL's to make what is supposed to be a 100 ah battery at 11.1 V. I was worried about the specs on these things. Thanks for your post. Although these ones do claim to be protected 5300 ah. Would anyone care to share with me what brand would be good and were to buy? I haven't even opened the package. Would love to test but then I might not get my money back. I was trying to find American made but at $12.99 per 10 batteries on eBay I thought; Well they couldn't be that bad.



If you want good batteries, buy from trusted sources and known manufacturers like Panasonic, LG, Sony, etc.
Ebay can be good or not, but unknown brands with fancy capacities > 4000mAh and low price <5$, you can only be sh** like these GTL. It's better to buy 3 times less good branded battery (to achieve about 30Ah in your case) than the full 100Ah with cheap and dangerous batteries they will never handle their fancy specifications.


----------

